# LGD and CAE/Johnnes



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the opportunity to purchase a pair of "trained" LGDs (Great Pyrs) for $150, BUT the current owners do not test their goats... so... can LGDs carry the disease from one herd to another??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I doubt CAE would be unless the dogs have blood or milk on their coats...Johnnes is carried by feces mostly, a good bath would remove anything they may carry externally...as far as internal, I'm not sure wether a canine can carry a caprine disease.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do not think that dogs can carry either of those diseases internally.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I figured they couldn't actually get the disease ... was wondering if they could carry the disease from the other herd to mine... IF the other herd even has it.. i worry a tiny bit a out a breeder of several breeds of goats doesn't test any of them... in your opinion does this indicate a lack of care for their animals?

Have any of you rescued a lgd from a rescue organization ... can anyone tell me how that works?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally would sooner take the dog that was a working LGD then one from a rescue. If you see the dog with the goats that shows you a great deal. It is great to rescue animals but there could be a ton of work involved and it can be harder than starting with a puppy if the dog has bad habits. 

Do you ever go to farms that don't test? The soil can have the contaminates and you may step in poop. For that matter the feed stores we all frequent may also be used by people with diseased herds that track the poop and diseases into the stores for us to take home. So can the dog carry the disease on it yes but with a good bath like Liz says you should be fine. 
I try not to paranoid about this stuff; I used to be scared to wear the same shoes to the county fair. :roll: I try an deb realistic and I want to get over my fear so I can show next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... a bath will fix the worry.... :thumb:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

i've recently adopted an akbash dog through a rescue and he seems to be doing a great job - no bad habits. He's my first LGD since I'm also new to owning goats. He loves the goats and the goats are also very comfortable around from him. He's such a mellow boy they sensed his energy immediately and liked him from the start (unlike our border collie foster that is a bit more intense).
Our akbash dog is definitely out guarding our yard all night and very serious about his job. Our small 2-acre farm is on the out skirts of our little town and although we have neighbors near our house on the front of the property, the back of our property borders 100's of acres of open space and we definitely have lots of coyotes back there. I hear them right behind our back property every night. Our akbash hangs out at the back fence line all night - guarding and barking. 
I think you actually can get very lucky with some LGD rescue dogs. Many working dogs end up in high-kill shelters as strays off of huge ranches in wyoming, montana and utah. The rescue was pretty sure which ranch in WY our akbash was off of and it sure seems like he knows his business and it is in his blood.
He is a great dog on all levels - great with kids and even other dogs. He's super mellow and everyone who meets him loves him! We definitly got very lucky but since I'm very active in dog rescue, I have met a number of great akbash dogs that are available.
Rescue is a good option but you need to be willing to shop around for the right dog. The one great thing about rescue (other than saving a dog) is as an adult dog you really get zero surprises. With a puppy ... even with the best training, there are no guarantees if the dog will be good with kids or what habits they might develop despite your best efforts. With an adult rescue dog that has been fostered in someone's home, you know exactly what you are getting. If it's got bad habits ... move on to another dog ... it is worth looking into perhaps.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed, give him a really good bath. I personally would use dawn soap...it's safe and should clean anything on him. It shouldn't be used on a regular basis though.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumb: 
thanks a bunch all!!


----------

